# Travel question



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Does anyone know what it means when an airline says "Turboprop Service"? I am booking a ticket online (this is my first time) and I don't really care about the size of the plane, if there is no first class, meals, etc...I just want to be SURE there is a bathroom! (yes, leave it to a girl to ask this question  )


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

Depends on the size of the aircraft. There certianly are small prop planes in use by commercial carriers that don't have bathrooms, although these are almost always on short flights.

Does it mention specifically what kind of turboprop? If not you can probably call the airline and ask.

-spence


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

It doesn't say...it is operated by US Airways Express/Piedmont Airlines...New York (LGA) to Rochester...

The flight is only about an hour and 15 minutes, but who knows how long I will sit on a runway...I am like a little kid when it comes to this stuff - if I know there is NO bathroom, rest assured I will have to go the SECOND I sit down!


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

TWG,

Finally a question I can answer! More than likely you will be on a Bombardier Dash-8. Depending on the series (whether its a Q-300 or 400) it seats 55-75 people. Its actually quite comfortable and does have a bathroom. Actually ist far more comfortable than a CRJ or Embraer RJ35 jet and is fairly quiet for a prop. Not quite as roomy as the old beloved Shorts 360 but it will get you there safely, quickly and with a bathroom!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Havilland_Canada_Dash_8

Karl


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

Yes, most likely a Dash 8...But to be safe, I'd note that sometimes the bathroom on small planes is broken 

And according to Wikipedia, that airline does also fly the 100 series which is a bit smaller, but should still have a loo.

-spence


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Karl89 said:


> Finally a question I can answer! l


To me, that was the most important question answered all day!! 

Thanks guys, I appreciate all the info!


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Spence said:


> But to be safe, I'd note that sometimes the bathroom on small planes is broken
> 
> -spence


I don't even care if it is broken...in case of an emergency, a broken bathroom is better than my seat!


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

I've ridden one on Alaska Air, between Vancouver and Portland. Yes, there was a toilet.

The worst part was the roar of the engines and the cramped cabin.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> I don't even care if it is broken...in case of an emergency, a broken bathroom is better than my seat!


I hate going to the bathroom on planes.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

I guess just to be safe you could pack an easily accessible pee-pad. We use them when traveling with the dog; I'm unclear exactly how a human can use one with any kind of modesty, but in an emergency, I'm sure you could figure it out


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

https://www.piedmont-airlines.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=cat&cat_id=82

Piedmont Airlines, Inc. is a wholly-owned subsidiary of US Airways Group, Inc., and is one of ten airlines doing business as US Airways Express. Piedmont's corporate history stretches back to 1931, and the company has been providing scheduled passenger service since 1962. Headquartered in Salisbury, Maryland, Piedmont carries over 3 million passengers a year to 55 destinations throughout the Eastern United States and Canada with a fleet of 55 deHavilland DHC-8 ("Dash 8") aircraft. The Dash 8 is a state-of-the-art turboprop aircraft that offers safe and comfortable transportation for up to 50 passengers. Every flight aboard a Dash 8 features all the normal conveniences of modern air travel, including flight attendant service, overhead bin storage, cabin pressurization *and a lavatory.*


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

After all this to do, I hope you promise to at least use the lavatory on the flight and be sure to give us a full report of the experience.

-spence


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

rip said:


> I guess just to be safe you could pack an easily accessible pee-pad. We use them when traveling with the dog; I'm unclear exactly how a human can use one with any kind of modesty, but in an emergency, I'm sure you could figure it out


Yeah, I am sure whoever is sitting next to me would LOVE that...."umm...don't mind me, I am just going to hover over my wee wee pad for a second"...or "Excuse me for a second while I slip on my Depends"...JUST KIDDING!!



ksinc said:


> https://www.piedmont-airlines.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=cat&cat_id=82
> 
> Piedmont Airlines, Inc. is a wholly-owned subsidiary of US Airways Group, Inc., and is one of ten airlines doing business as US Airways Express. Piedmont's corporate history stretches back to 1931, and the company has been providing scheduled passenger service since 1962. Headquartered in Salisbury, Maryland, Piedmont carries over 3 million passengers a year to 55 destinations throughout the Eastern United States and Canada with a fleet of 55 deHavilland DHC-8 ("Dash 8") aircraft. The Dash 8 is a state-of-the-art turboprop aircraft that offers safe and comfortable transportation for up to 50 passengers. Every flight aboard a Dash 8 features all the normal conveniences of modern air travel, including flight attendant service, overhead bin storage, cabin pressurization *and a lavatory.*


WOW, thanks for the research!!



Spence said:


> After all this to do, I hope you promise to at least use the lavatory on the flight and be sure to give us a full report of the experience.
> 
> -spence


I could write a Zagat Guide to every bathroom on the East Coast! I am a real pleasure to take a road trip with.

Some people are afraid of heights, others are afraid of animals, I have a fear that I will have to go to the bathroom 10,000 feet in the air on a plane without one or that I will get stuck in one of those 8 hour traffic jams and have to go (I still wonder what people do in those situations - we all know it is MUCH easier for guys in that situation than girls)

I think the safest bet for me is to not have any liquids for 12 hours before my flight!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

This thread reminds me of the time I flew from San Diego to Jacksonville FL on one of these:

https://img403.imageshack.us/my.php?image=300px020903o9999b048ra4.jpg

Not only was there no bathroom but there were no seats, unless you want to call those nylon straps down each side seats. Thank goodness we landed several times.

Cruiser


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I've flown on older Dash's many times; they were in high use back in Canada when I lived there for short commuter flights, like say Toronto to London or Windsor. I have been told the newer versions are quieter but the ones I flew on were quite noisy. Also, remember, you are in a prop plane. This gives a totally different feel to flight that does a jet plane.


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

The newer ones are better, still a bit noisy but they fly low enough so if it a clear day you get a nice view, The front row right (when looking forward) asile seat is best as there is actual leg room.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I suppose a clean restroom promotes those who wish to attain membership in the "mile high club."


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I always hated airplane bathrooms because what would happen if you got stuck in there for a long time,that's why it's good to bring your own urine bottle for just in case.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Just think, if you had a female or gay seatmate, you could provide some unique entertainment.


----------



## Xhine23 (Jan 17, 2008)

Turboprop refers the engine the airplane is using and has nothing to do with lavatory.
I'm sure that you'll find toilets in your flight.


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I suppose a clean restroom promotes those who wish to attain membership in the "mile high club."


I simply want to be able to go #1...the thought of joining the "mile high club" in an airplane bathroom is about as appealing to me as joining the "port-a-pottie" club....(I want to puke when I see people walk in to the airplane bathroom without shoes on - I can't imagine getting frisky in there!)



Howard said:


> I always hated airplane bathrooms because what would happen if you got stuck in there for a long time,that's why it's good to bring your own urine bottle for just in case.


No offense, but I kind of hope you are never sitting next to me on a long flight!



forsbergacct2000 said:


> Just think, if you had a female or gay seatmate, you could provide some unique entertainment.


What?! (Sorry, I am a bit slow tonight...I don't get it)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Just think, if you had a female or gay seatmate, you could provide some unique entertainment.


and what does that mean if I might ask?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> No offense, but I kind of hope you are never sitting next to me on a long flight!


Why? What would happen If I Did?


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Howard said:


> Why? What would happen If I Did?


I wouldn't be to thrilled to be sitting next to a guy on a plane that whipped out his urine bottle!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

- - - or that which is likely to follow the urine bottle - - -


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents (and one lady it seems),

I am surprised that aircraft lavatories have seemingly captured the imagination of the Interchange. I will add that the most spacious lavatories I have encountered are on Continental's 777s (bigger than some NYC apartments) and the most vile ones on the now thankfully defunct Balkan Airline's Tupolev 154s. 

Karl


----------



## StickPig (Feb 8, 2008)

Karl89 said:


> Gents (and one lady it seems),
> 
> I am surprised that aircraft lavatories have seemingly captured the imagination of the Interchange. I will add that the most spacious lavatories I have encountered are on Continental's 777s (bigger than some NYC apartments) and the most vile ones on the now thankfully defunct Balkan Airline's Tupolev 154s.
> 
> Karl


The NATO code name for the Tu-154 is "Careless." Maybe the person who made the designation visited their lavatory.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

SP,

Thats ironic as the Tu-154 has had an incredible hull loss rate - now most of that can be explained by poor maintenance and pilot error but stilll.......


Karl


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> I wouldn't be to thrilled to be sitting next to a guy on a plane that whipped out his urine bottle!


Really not any different than Canadian beer :devil:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

ksinc said:


> Really not any different than Canadian beer :devil:


LOL, quoted for most ironic thing ever said by an American! :teacha:


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> LOL, quoted for most ironic thing ever said by a real American! :teacha:


I fixed it for you.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

ksinc said:


> I fixed it for you.


LOL, same irony though 

Old Canadian joke: what does sex in a canoe and American beer have in common?

Both f**king close to water :icon_smile_big:


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> LOL, same irony though
> 
> Old Canadian joke: what does sex in a canoe and American beer have in common?
> 
> Both f**king close to water :icon_smile_big:


The way I heard it was:
Q: What is the difference between a Canadian tourist and a canoe?
A: Occasionally every canoe tips!

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

ksinc said:


> The way I heard it was:
> Q: What is the difference between a Canadian tourist and a canoe?
> A: Occasionally every canoe tips!
> 
> :icon_smile_big:


Hehe, you do not want to go there. Stacking the reputation of Canadian tourists up against that of American tourists? Bud, one of those is a world wide joke/pet peeve, the other is not and usually warmly welcomed!


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> Hehe, you do not want to go there. Stacking the reputation of Canadian tourists up against that of American tourists? Bud, one of those is a world wide joke/pet peeve, the other is not and usually warmly welcomed!


I told the State Department I didn't know who that Russian mafia guy was when I called him a ballerina!!! I apologized. Sheesh, let it go already! 

True story BTW.

Whatever American tourists have done; it must pale in comparison to what I've seen on I-4 behind vehicles with Canadian license tags ... "Outta the way Commie!" :devil:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

ksinc said:


> I told the State Department I didn't know who that Russian mafia guy was when I called him a ballerina!!! I apologized. Sheesh, let it go already!
> 
> True story BTW.
> 
> Whatever American tourists have done; it must pale in comparison to what I've seen on I-4 behind vehicles with Canadian license tags ... "Outta the way Commie!" :devil:


LOL, those drivers cannot be from Toronto or Calgary. Lead, follow, or get runover is the motto there.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wayfarer,



Wayfarer said:


> Hehe, you do not want to go there. Stacking the reputation of Canadian tourists up against that of American tourists? Bud, one of those is a world wide joke/pet peeve, the other is not and usually warmly welcomed!


I would have to disagree. Generally American tourists are well liked, especially by those who work in the hospitality industry. Perhaps American tourists are not regarded as particularly culurally sophisticated but not in your words as a pet peeve or joke. Germans and Russians generally have the reputation as being the most difficult (read perpetually drunk) tourists - at least by those in the hospitality industry.

Canadians don't inspire much of a response either way but they do have a reputation of being poor tippers. Whether this is merited or not I can't say, but the Dutch and the Finns are probably worse tippers in reality.

Karl


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> Hehe, you do not want to go there. Stacking the reputation of Canadian tourists up against that of American tourists? Bud, one of those is a world wide joke/pet peeve, the other is not and usually warmly welcomed!


You might be too Canadian if...

When abroad, you have a cold fear that somebody might mistake you for an American. You make a point of deliberately being kind to locals just to make it clear you are a Canadian.

You are excited whenever an American television show mentions Canada. You make a mental note to talk about it at work the next day.

GGGG


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Wayfarer,
> 
> I would have to disagree. Generally American tourists are well liked, especially by those who work in the hospitality industry. Perhaps American tourists are not regarded as particularly culurally sophisticated but not in your words as a pet peeve or joke. Germans and Russians generally have the reputation as being the most difficult (read perpetually drunk) tourists - at least by those in the hospitality industry.
> 
> ...


Karl:

The lack of cultural sophistication was the point of my reference for being a joke. I have witnessed it myself, such as seeing Americans in Windsor in August, with skis, looking for the snow. I kid you not. Or drunken American teens (drinking age is 19 in Ontario) pulled over by the police, shouting, "TAKE ME TO THE US EMBASSY!" Quite amusing.

I had no idea Canadians had a reputation for bad tipping. I myself am a generous one, so goes to show you what happens when you extrapolate with one data point! In their defense, so many of us Canadians have strong Scottish heritage, it is not to be wondered


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Relayer said:


> You are excited whenever *an American television show mentions Canada.* You make a mental note to talk about it at work the next day.


No show in American actually mentions "Canada." The show that has come the closest so far, was Ice Road Truckers. For a show filmed entirely in Canada, it was a major feat not to use the word "Canada" for a whole season!


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> LOL, those drivers cannot be from Toronto or Calgary. Lead, follow, or get runover is the motto there.


IIRC, they usually say Quebec. I couldn't tell one from another. It's like distinguishing NY from NJ. :devil:

I was watching the Travel channel and AB got upset because someone asked if he was from Brooklyn and he was like "$(*%& Brooklyn, I'm from Manhattan!"

I tell people it's not that I don't like it up north, I lived in Atlanta for three years.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

ksinc said:


> I tell people it's not that I don't like it up north, I lived in Atlanta for three years.


Reminds me of a joke I heard once when I was down in "the South." What is the difference between a Yankee and a damn Yankee? The damn Yankee came down to visit and decided to move there.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Most of us have no objections to Yankees who want to move South as long as they remember that we don't give a damn how you did it up North. If you don't like how we do it, as Lewis Grizzard used to say, "_Delta is ready when you are_." :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

The lavatory stories remind me of a space-available trip I took in the Air Force one time. I managed to get on a small flight (a 9-seater) from Sicily to Aviano AB in Northern Italy. It was a relatively short flight, but I found that the one remaining seat available when I boarded (last, maybe because I was the lowest-ranking person) was the jump seat on the can - er, the dreaded "honey bucket" seat. You can imagine how thrilled I was to imagine perching on a toilet lid in my service dress skirted uniform for a couple of hours (this was back in the day when you were supposed to dress up in blues to fly space-a). 

Luckily, a chivalrous colonel gave me his seat and perched there instead. He is probably enjoying good air travel karma to this day.


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

VS said:


> The lavatory stories remind me of a space-available trip I took in the Air Force one time. I managed to get on a small flight (a 9-seater) from Sicily to Aviano AB in Northern Italy. It was a relatively short flight, but I found that the one remaining seat available when I boarded (last, maybe because I was the lowest-ranking person) was the jump seat on the can - er, the dreaded "honey bucket" seat. You can imagine how thrilled I was to imagine perching on a toilet lid in my service dress skirted uniform for a couple of hours (this was back in the day when you were supposed to dress up in blues to fly space-a).
> 
> Luckily, a chivalrous colonel gave me his seat and perched there instead. He is probably enjoying good air travel karma to this day.


Ha! That is pretty funny - look at it this way though, you had prime real estate if the situation arose!


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)




----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

ksinc said:


>


:icon_smile_big:

We need one in Arizona.

Feel free to move here, JUST STOPPING DRIVING, YOU ARE 100!!!


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> :icon_smile_big:
> 
> We need one in Arizona.
> 
> Feel free to move here, JUST STOPPING DRIVING, YOU ARE 100!!!


LMAO! I had some dred-locked guy in a Yugo or something with Canadian plates cross three lanes to cut me off in my F-150 and then shot me the finger when I honked my horn at him. I just looked at him and thought "I guess they have no idea what 'shall issue' means!" :devil:


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

ksinc said:


> LMAO! I had some dred-locked guy in a Yugo or something with Canadian plates cross three lanes to cut me off in my F-150 and then shot me the finger when I honked my horn at him. I just looked at him and thought "I guess they have no idea what 'shall issue' means!" :devil:


Yugo. I remember those cars. They were always being advertised for $3990. They had a convertible too IIRC...like anyone wanted to ride around in one of those with the top down. :icon_smile_big: Did you see this recently? I haven't seen one on the road in years.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> Yugo. I remember those cars. They were always being advertised for $3990. They had a convertible too IIRC...like anyone wanted to ride around in one of those with the top down. :icon_smile_big: Did you see this recently? I haven't seen one on the road in years.


No, it was a while ago, maybe 2005. My truck is a 2004. I'm just about to hit the 30,000 mile mark too!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

ksinc said:


> LMAO! I had some dred-locked guy in a Yugo or something with Canadian plates cross three lanes to cut me off in my F-150 and then shot me the finger when I honked my horn at him. I just looked at him and thought "I guess they have no idea what 'shall issue' means!" :devil:


From the description, probably a Jamacain born guy living in Toronto. If so, trust me, he was probably better armed than you.

Btw, "Canadian plates?". We do issue them per province. That's the American tourist showing :devil:


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> From the description, probably a Jamacain born guy living in Toronto. If so, trust me, he was probably better armed than you.
> 
> Btw, "Canadian plates?". We do issue them per province. That's the American tourist showing :devil:


I told you they are all the same.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> I wouldn't be to thrilled to be sitting next to a guy on a plane that whipped out his urine bottle!


I feel kind of nervous when the plane is moving and my urine goes all over the place,that's why it's best to carry those for an emergency.


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

I am happy to report back there WAS a bathroom on the plane and I am even happier to report that I did not have to use it!  

Thanks everyone for your 2 cents!


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Are we still talking about pee? Wow.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> I am happy to report back there WAS a bathroom on the plane and I am even happier to report that I did not have to use it!
> 
> Thanks everyone for your 2 cents!


You could of at least humored us a little


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

BertieW said:


> Are we still talking about pee? Wow.


Who'd know? all the references are to "*bathrooms*". On a plane.

-as if


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

I am not sure what is more surprising...that there are 50 something posts to this thread or that it has been read by almost 700 people! (I appreciate so many people taking such a personal interest in my bathroom needs  ) What a great group of people - I can add this to the list of things AAAC has helped me with!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey, WG, if you need paper, you can always count on me!!!


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Hey, WG, if you need paper, you can always count on me!!!


I probably shouldn't ask, but I will...why??


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Just call my name and I'll be there!!!

I always try to help a lady in distress.

(I'm embarrassed to be quoting Michael Jackson, but I have always loved that song.)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Hey, WG, if you need paper, you can always count on me!!!


Do you mean toilet paper?


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> ...No offense, but I kind of hope you are never sitting next to me on a long flight!...


Ignore *Howard*. He's here only to entertain himself and jerk people around. A cursory look at his notes shows that Howard is really just a masquerade.

As for the Dash-8, I am on these regularly. My only recommendation for any turboprop service is that you take some foam earplugs with you.

M8


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> Ignore Howard. He's here only to entertain himself and jerk people around. A cursory look at his notes shows that Howard is really just a masquerade.


Oh REALLY?


----------

